# Alternatives to iPod Nano 7th Gen?



## 3raz3r (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm looking for an mp3 player with a screen, but small enough to not feel like a phone. (Budget around Rs. 10,000)
Having owned the 5th Gen iPod nano earlier, I was impressed by its feel and overall experience, and getting the 7th Gen model seems like an obvious choice to me.
But are there any other suitable 16GB mp3 players which have similar features available in India/Indian online stores?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 16, 2015)

Fiio X1 Portable High Resolution Lossless Music Player (Silver) 

it needs external microsd card and its a bigger than a nano.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't understand spending that much on a mp3 player. Better get a phone for about 6k and enjoy everything on it.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I don't understand spending that much on a mp3 player. Better get a phone for about 6k and enjoy everything on it.



Phone != PMP . a phone cannot match the quality of a dedicated music player let alone a 6K phone. I myself have a Sansa Fuze+ and prefer to listen on that rather than on my phone. I am also looking to buy the Fiio X1.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Phone != PMP . a phone cannot match the quality of a dedicated music player let alone a 6K phone. I myself have a Sansa Fuze+ and prefer to listen on that rather than on my phone. I am also looking to buy the Fiio X1.



That may be a reson for some. But I am still not sold on buying a standalone mp3 player. For me buy a phone then buy a external amp (preferably e6) and a good quality headphones and enjoy.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2015)

Cowon iAudio 10 16 GB


----------



## 3raz3r (Mar 16, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Fiio X1 Portable High Resolution Lossless Music Player (Silver)
> 
> it needs external microsd card and its a bigger than a nano.



Sounds good, will definitely consider it 
I miss the scroll wheel of the classic/old nano, this seems an apt replacement.


----------

